
Ask HN: What OS platform for Long Term Support 10 years - ptrlv
Requirements are unix-like VPS functionality where the main tools are shell scripting, cronjobs, a few python scripts, and zero outward-facing services. We want this thing secure and hands-off in respect to sysadmin maintenance, good for 10+ years.
======
moviuro
I can't find it, but I remember reading an article about FreeBSD running
uninterrupted for 10-15 years on an airport system, but which eventually
failed because of a hardware malfunction. Punchline was ~"would have happily
strolled along longer, if the hardware was as good as the software".

You could also try something down the Gentoo route with known-good and solid
LTS kernels.

~~~
ptrlv
Nice to hear as we're currently running on FreeBSD on a Digi Ocean Droplet,
presumably hardware failure is mitigated.

------
lazylizard
Ubuntu with its ability to auto upgrade is nice enough? Then your
software..compile everything with static libraries and put them into /opt or
something? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

